# Good VPN



## norbit09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Free trial also use the open VPN not PPTP

https://mullvad.net/en/download.php


No logs kept


https://mullvad.net/en/faq.php


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Norbit . if i only knew what it is . Lol.. T&A=ib


----------



## norbit09 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lmao ..


----------



## colochine (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice bro. Always a useful tool.


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 27, 2013)

But if someone has logged in before without it.. Isn't it already to late?


----------



## colochine (Feb 27, 2013)

Keith1569 said:


> But if someone has logged in before without it.. Isn't it already to late?



Yes. This site is hosted on a US server so if you're suspected of doing somehow wrong LE can get your info. That is if admin keeps logs of ip addys. I know some boards do and some don't.

It however is not to late if you're doing nothing wrong lol.


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 27, 2013)

Truth


----------



## norbit09 (Feb 28, 2013)

Server is based in Switzerland...


----------



## graceinc (Mar 16, 2020)

*Re: Good VPN to travel Mexico*

Here I am looking for good VPNs that work well in Mexico.
As I am traveling to Mexico and want to access local content i.e US Netflix.
Should I get a VPN for this case?
Here I found the guide of best VPN Mexico which works in 2020.
Need suggestions!


----------



## pupu (Mar 17, 2020)

Proton. PIA, ExpressVPN


----------



## StevenBrown (Jun 26, 2020)

urfshark is getting better day by day that is why i just recently switched to Surfshark thanks to the massive black friday vpn deal it offered last month.

I am amazed with the overall performance. Speed is much better than any other vpn service and specialy they have quite skillfull customer support. They are also offering some amazing features and addons. One can see all such key details in any surfshark vpn review like the one here
https://www.reviewsed.com/surfshark-vpn-review/

Though do your research and compare your needs with this or any other vpn service. Best of luck


----------

